# Monitor settings



## Gnat5680 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, So I am 100% tired of monitor not looking the way they should...

So, my list of problems:

Color is off, How can I go about fixing this? I decided to try Adobe Gamma after a suggestion and now everything looks off. it is like a whole new world opened up and splashed everything with alot more color. which would normally be good, but this looks off.

Horizontal "jitters". When I watch a video or I am editing a video i get these odd lines going across my screen that looks like a refresh rate error, but I cannot select anything but 60Hz. My monitor (POS Acer) says that the refresh rate is 60 vertical and 56 horizontal (why would they make it like that?)

What is my best option for fixing these problems?

Thanks Alot!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

To properly calibrate your monitor, you need a hardware device.  

Datacolor - Global Leader in Color Management Solutions


----------



## inTempus (Feb 5, 2010)

+1 to what Big Mike said.  Get a bare bones calibration tool like the $89 Spyder Express and get your monitor calibrated.  You can't do it with software, at least not accurately.

Also, if you do a lot of print work turn your LCD monitors brightness all the way down.  If you don't, your prints will look much darker than what you see on your monitor.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2010)

If you have twisted nematic (TN) monitor, I'd say don't waste money on a colorimeter calibration device.

Monitor calibration will only be helpful if your monitor is a IPS or S-IPS display.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> If you have twisted nematic (TN) monitor, I'd say don't waste money on a colorimeter calibration device.
> 
> Monitor calibration will only be helpful if your monitor is a IPS or S-IPS display.



A polished turd may stink, but it's shiny none the less. While you definitely won't get the same benefit calibrating a TN monitor as a PVA or IPS display, the benfits will still outweigh the costs especially if your screen comes with a dramatic colour cast out of the box or like my dad's screen comes with ludicrously stupid brightness / contrast settings out of the box.


----------



## Gnat5680 (Feb 6, 2010)

What is the difference between the 3 of them?

I run 2 monitors but do most of my editing on my main one.. its an Acer 20" widescreen... As far as I can tell it's just a difference of software.

Also, Can I install the program to more than one computer? I have a buddy I am working with and I am sure he would love to use it on his home computer as well as my laptop.


----------



## FrankLamont (Feb 6, 2010)

There's no point _not_ 'wasting' your money to calibrate your TN monitor - after all, you'd still want to get a IPS or PVA monitor, then, and you need to calibrate it then. Prices of calibrators don't generally drop or rise, and there's no limit on number of calibration (for quite a few calibrators, at least).


----------



## Garbz (Feb 6, 2010)

Gnat5680 said:


> What is the difference between the 3 of them?
> 
> I run 2 monitors but do most of my editing on my main one.. its an Acer 20" widescreen... As far as I can tell it's just a difference of software.
> 
> Also, Can I install the program to more than one computer? I have a buddy I am working with and I am sure he would love to use it on his home computer as well as my laptop.



They are different display technologies:

TN - Very thin, very light displays. Very fast response times. Very cheap to make. Fantastic for games. Have bad viewing angles. At extreme angles colours may even invert. Contrast isn't constant with viewing angles. Displays 6bit colour depth only. Sucks for photography but comprises most display, and all laptop displays.

PVA - The great compromise. Good refresh rate. Better viewing angles. Will still change brightness and contrast with viewing angles, but will not suffer very severe changes in chroma with viewing angles. Can display 8bit colour. Minimum I'd recommend for any photographic editing work.

IPS - The most expensive, and hard to manufacture technology. The screens are about 2 inches thick, and offer perfect viewing angles with no change in brightness or contrast. Mine gives me motion sickness playing computer games to the slow refresh rate. It's often necessary to keep tissues around to stop people drooling when they enter your room. The good displays are all in this class and many have +12bit colour processing with internal lookup tables for calibration purposes. 

Check which one you have here: www.flatpanelshd.com - Your guide to flat panel monitors and TVs - Panel Search

But there's always a benefit to calibration.


----------



## Gnat5680 (Feb 6, 2010)

It was a Best Buy special so I guess I should not have expected much...

_Acer X203H (widescreen)_ has a 20 inch 5 ms TN panel.

Well, Where can I find one of the PVA monitors? Whats the price range for the PVA and the IPS?


----------



## Montana (Feb 6, 2010)

If you are just a "hobbiest", I would buy the calibration software first because you will need that no matter the monitor.  Try it on what you have now for awhile.  You may be surprised.  I had to edit off of a high end laptop for nearly 2 years with fantastic results.  Yes, I printed a lot.  Both from my Epson at home and through a pro lab.  I actually sent away to millers lab for a free sample of color corrected prints.  They print 3 of your own images at 8x10, then color correct them and send you those 3 in 8x10 as well.  I was spot on using a laptop and spyder express software.  I just had to really watch my viewing angle.


----------



## Gnat5680 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well for now it's sort of a hobby, but me and a good friend are moving this into the business world and already have a few events lined up. So, for now it is not as important as it will be in 3,4,5 months...


----------



## Garbz (Feb 7, 2010)

Many Dell screens fall into the PVA category. Some are IPS screens to be had for as little as $300. Think it may have been a 2409WA or something like that. Do a search for "IPS" on this forum and you'll get plenty of threads with recommendations. Some are pricey and some are bargains.

The NEC Multisync 2690WUXi for instance is a higher end IPS screen with 12bit LUT and comes in at $1200+


----------



## Gnat5680 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Garbz! That might be my next investment into my computer! I will for sure keep it in the front of my mind for a Studio computer!


----------

